# bowtech soldier



## mooman (Nov 21, 2009)

anyone shoot the new soldier yet? i have nerve damage to my shoulder and can no longer pull my hca dynasty . my thinking is i can start low with the soldier and work my way up as or if my shoulder heals . it will be used for hunting primarily with some 3d thrown in. any thoughts on the bowtech soldier or any other bow that will do want i want? thank's in advance.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

i have seen, but not shot the soldier, while i was at scheels. they have them for 399 as the pkg which seems like a great deal. the pkg is the same as what comes on the razors edge with the exception the quiver on the soldier was removable but seemed large and sticks out. the draw on the soldier was not as big of a range, but the bow overall seemed to simply be a beefed up version of the razors edge which may be the other option for you, this is what i ended up getting my boy for christmas. i do wonder though that the soldier may have a better resale value with the bowtech? name if your shoulder gets better and you want to move it.


----------



## Acrey (Feb 25, 2008)

*soldier*

Got my son one for christmas, I shot it maxed at lbs and longest draw lenght and was impressed. I think this is a great bow I would suggest it to anyone just getting into bow hunting 399 bucks for a 65 lb bow and all u need are arrows and a release.


----------

